# 8 week old V and the cats kitty litter box...



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok the new puppy/best pal will be here in less than 4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We cant wait. We have a cat and he has a kitty litter box. Where do you guys put yours or what do you do with it? I heard, and am unsure if this is true, that Vs eat the cat poop and love the litter to play in? The cat has free roam of the house. We dont want to lock the cat litter away so he cant use it when he needs to. I dont want to restric the dog forever from a room. Any thought, ideas? What do you guys do?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Unfortunately the dog eating and playing in the cat litter is very true. Our cats get locked in the office in the rec room during the day so that they can't torture Dharma in her crate. We have a cat door in the office door and the cats and the dog have free roam when we are home.(except Dharma can't go in the office unless we are in there- Which is where my computer is).
The office is also the cats safe place. My 2 don't really get along with the dog. I'm not sure how other dog and cat owners handle the situation, it also depends on the relationship that the dog and cat(s) have.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

We had a box in the cellar & the cellar door was held open with a hook. The opening was wide enough for the cat, but not for the dogs. Another time we had the box on a stand where it was too high for the dogs to reach, but the cat could jump up to it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

In the past we've had good success using a covered box and putting it in a place the dogs wouldn't normally go. Where we're living now my family keeps the box in the laundry room and uses a gate with a cat door like this design









If you free feed your cats you may want to find a safe place for that too. Dogs love cat kibble.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My cats will eat dog kibble too!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have our litter box and cat food in our guest bathroom. That bathroom hardly ever gets used by guests so it's not a big deal. It's upstairs and we have a baby gate at the bottom of our stairs to prevent Ruby from going upstairs unattended. She goes upstairs all the time with supervision and we just make sure she doesn't go into that bathroom.

Our girl and our cats get along relatively well (in the winter they even lay by each other for warmth!) but they aren't exactly friends. It took a long while for the cats to tolerate her, and to this day she still chases them a bit and they definitely don't like that. The babygate is also good for an escape route for the cats since they can easily jump over it and Ruby can't. Well, I'm sure she *could* jump over it since it's only about 2.5 feet high, but she doesn't.


----------

